# Ovulation after weaning?



## shells_n_cheese (Jun 8, 2009)

I just weaned my DD about a month ago. The last few days I have been having O like pains, and so I check my cervix....it's SHOW with lots of EWCM.

DH and I aren't TTC (in fact, DH says he is 100% DONE!!), but we had sex 3 days ago. If I O today or tomorrow, there is a chance of pregnancy.

I didn't chart or check my cervix for my first few cycles after DS, so I am wondering if its normal to ovulate on your first cycle after breastfeeding. Did you?

Thanks.

Michele--who is both excited and scared about the idea af another pregnancy so soon...


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 31, 2008)

I did ovulate, I know for sure because I was having lots of pelvic pain and doc ordered a pelvic ultasound. They could see on the us that I had ovulated from my right ovary, and sure enough, I got my first period (after weaning) a week or so later.

Don't know if that helps or not; I'll be interested to see other responses.

Hope this turns out the way you want it to, I'm sure your husband will warm up to having another if that's what happens! Keep us posted!


----------

